# Requirements to buy ATV



## kelsea44

I would like to buy, register, and plate an ATV in Puerto Vallarta. I have a tourist visa, not residency. I own a house in Mexico. Soooo can I do it? I have been told yes and no. I have been told it is different in different states. I have been told I just need to show electric bill in my name, then heard to get the plate, I need to have a Mexican drivers licence.....HELP. Does anyone know what the real deal is for PV area ?


----------



## conorkilleen

in 2012 I bought, registered, plated, and got insurance for a Motorcycle in Monterrey with my FM3, US drivers license, and an electric bill from the house i was renting (my landlords name on the bill).

Yamaha did ask for my "identification" so to speak, so I showed them my passport and Visa Card, but they only wanted the Visa card. They really didnt ask for my Drivers license but I showed to to them and they handed it right back. The DMV where I went to get the plates basically needed the same information. I think you need to be a temporary resident at least to get plated in Monterrey.

It may be different for PV, but I would go ask the DMV (or equivalent). You can buy ATVS and Motos all day long in Mexico with just a tourist Visa, but registering them and plating may be a different story. I would got ask one of the ATV Dealers.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Being able to get liability insurance is the most important factor, unless you like Mexican prisons.


----------



## kelsea44

Well RVGringo.....think I have to be able to buy it before I insure it.....but thanks for the obvious.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Of course you can buy it. However, some can be registered and some cannot; so, be sure before you buy. The insurance remains the most important consideration, I think, and You might benefit from getting together with your insurance agent before buying, to be sure it is insurable for on-road use.


----------



## conorkilleen

...again...My suggestion is to ask the dealership to help you. If you buy one from Sams or Costco or Liverpool, forget about it. Buy from Honda, Yamaha, or Suzuki. You may find that you dont have to register it. You dont need it registered to have insurance by the way. You can probably buy the insurance from the dealership like I did at Yamaha. They had Qualitas (or something) ready and set me up for no additional fee...other than the years worth of insurance.

I registered my bike 48 hours after I left the dealership.


----------

